# Shallow 7"-8" midrange/midbass with HLCD



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

So, it looks like I can run a 7"-8" in my doors if they are shallow enough. I was considering the 18Sound 6ND430, however, is there an 8" that would work better with HLCDs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Whats shallow to you? Are you looking for proaudio only for higher sensitivity?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How shallow are you talking about?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

that's a driver that everyone is searching for. many choices but the depth of them is what kills it for a lot of ppl.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> that's a driver that everyone is searching for. many choices but the depth of them is what kills it for a lot of ppl.


Agreed 100% 

One driver that seems to get a good rep is the Faital Pro 8FE200 <-- waterproof cone & can be add in 4 ohm 

Please note that for pro-audio drivers, when you see "depth" it is actually the depth from top to bottom - not mounting depth - so the 8FE200 is actually shallower than 3.5"  

Kelvin


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

Any other ideas guys? I have everything for my setup but mids.... 

I like the Faital Pro's but just seeing what you guys think, mine will be in the kicks.


----------

